# Any drawback to putting out swarm traps early?



## gone2seed (Sep 18, 2011)

I would get them out asap.The swarms will be early this year.I caught a prime swarm yesterday


----------



## sea (Dec 9, 2011)

I don't plan to actually hang the traps until closer to swarm season. Using use lemon grass oil in all and swarm lure in a few... also some old brood comb as far as my small supply will go. With that said, I have already mounted a few of the brackets that will hold 5-frame nucs. Everything is plumb and level, when the time comes all I will need to do is mount the box. 

My swarm traps are a combination of Coates 5-frame nucs, old deeps and old shallows with extensions to bring them to deep dimensions. Most are painted and ready to go, I still need to camo a few of them. 

I'm sure there are swarm catching opportunities in Canton, at least on the south side. Last summer we had at least two swarms land where I work on Gambrinus Avenue.


----------



## SteveBee (Jul 15, 2010)

We have our swarm traps out. I'd say as long as you can make sure a bird or some other bug doesn't build in them before the bees, there's no problem. Someone reported at our bee club meeting last Monday that they had found queen cells here in Middle Tennessee. We saw our first swarm last year on 4/7 and I bet it's earlier this year with this extremely mild Winter. I'd rather be early than late!


----------



## krad1964 (Jun 4, 2011)

I inspected some hives on Thursday (3/8) and several had a health population of drones and the others had plenty of drone brood. One hive had an almost capped queen cell. This is in Central Virginia, zone 7a. Most hives were putting up nectar. I'm going to try to get all of my traps up this weekend.


----------



## Honningbarnet (Feb 20, 2011)

You have inspired me! I am in zone 8a so today I put out a bait hive with some lemongrass and beeswax in a spot where we have had swarms before. Hopefully the bees will decide it's a nice home and move in.


----------



## dehavik (Jun 5, 2010)

If one puts out a swarm trap early--particularly with wax in it--what are the chances of wax moths getting in and ruining them? And do you need to refresh your queen juice or LGO periodically?


----------



## quevernick (Feb 22, 2011)

I cant comment on the wax moths getting into the comb since this is my first year using brood comb but I like to refresh my LGO every 3-4 weeks or so. Basically I refresh it every time I check the trap since LGO is pretty cheap and it only takes a drop or two to renew it.


----------



## LetMBee (Jan 4, 2012)

I am shooting for 4/15 here where I live. I don't think you will need to worry about moths if the comb is old and black. If things start blooming I will get them up earlier.
Can I ask a question here? Unless the bees are being fed, shouldn't swarming start in an area just after the first major bloom? So shouldn't that tell us?


----------

